# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  «سیاه چاله» به زبان بسیار ساده و علمی

## Biomedical Eng

ا قبل از اينشتين،  دانشمندان فكر مي‌كردند فضا «خلأ» است و روي اجسامي كه در درون آن حركت  مي‌كنند، اثري ندارد. اما اينشتين گفت كه فضا بافتي پنهان و كيفيتي كش‌سان  يا خمش‌پذير دارد...جان مايكل گفت اگر جسمي وجود داشته باشد كه قطر آن  500  برابر قطر خورشيد باشد، چنين جسمي گرانش و سرعت فرار بسيار زيادي خواهد  داشت و تمام نوري كه از چنين جسمي ساطع مي‌شود، به علت نيروي جاذبه جسم، به  سوي خود اين جسم بازمي‌گردد و چون نور ستاره را ترك نمي‌كند، ما  نمي‌توانيم از راه «بينايي» اطلاعاتي درباره اين جسم به دست بياوريم.              
عصر ایران؛ احمد فرتاش -  در سال 1666 ايزاك نيوتن به اين نتيجه رسيد كه نيروي شگفت‌انگيزي در سراسر  عالم وجود دارد كه وي آن را گرانش (جاذبه) ناميد. خود نيوتن گفته است كه  مشاهدۀ سقوط سيب از درخت، نخستين تلنگر به وي براي كشف نيروي گرانش بود.


البته نفس سقوط سيب از درخت براي نيوتن عجيب نبود؛ چراكه او مي‌دانست  نيرويي مرموز تمام اجرام را به سوي زمين مي‌كشد. آنچه توجه نيوتن را جلب  كرد، مفهوم «فاصله» بود.
 نيوتن انديشيد كه اگر آن سيب از بالاي كوهي مرتفع هم رها مي‌شد، باز  سقوط مي‌كرد و به زمين مي‌خورد. يعني آن نيروي اسرارآميز چنان نيرومند بود  كه سيب را نه فقط از بالاي درختي دو متري، بلكه از بالاي كوهي دوهزار متري  هم به زمين مي‌كشاند.


درخت سیب نیوتن در باغ گیاه‌شناسی دانشگاه کمبریج 
 از اين‌جا توجه نيوتن به ماه جلب شد و حدس زد كه همان نيرويي كه سيب را  به سمت زمين مي‌كشد، با ماه نيز چنين مي‌كند. پس چرا ماه به زمين سقوط  نمي‌كند؟ حدس دوم نيوتن اين بود كه ماه با حركتي سريع به سمت بيرون، يعني  به سمت فضا، كشش آن نيروي شگفت‌انگيز زمين را خنثي مي‌كند.
 حدس بعدي نيوتن اين بود كه همين نيرو زمين را در مداري گرد خورشيد نگه  مي‌دارد. نيوتن اين نيرو را «گرانش» (جاذبه) ناميد و آن را جهاني دانست.  يعني گفت چنين نيرويي در تمام هستي وجود دارد. بنابراين ايزاك نيوتن نظريۀ  خود را «قانون گرانش عمومي» ناميد.
 مطالعات و تاملات بعدي نيوتن وي را به اين نتيجه رساند كه علاوه بر  فاصله، جرم نيز نقش مهمي در كشش گرانشي ميان اجسام دارد. يعني هرچه اجسام  بزرگ‌تر و پرجرم‌تر باشند، كشش گرانشي آنها بر ساير اجسام بيشتر و  اندازه‌گيري آن امكان‌پذيرتر است.

 همچنين فاصلۀ بيشتر ميان دو جسم، علت كشش گرانشي كمتر ميان آن‌هاست و  هرچه فاصلۀ دو جسم كمتر شود، اين كشش بين آنها بيشتر مي‌شود. بنابراين  گرانش خورشيد نسبت به زمين، به مراتب بيشتر از گرانش خورشيد در قبال سيارات  دورتر است.
 مطابق معادلۀ نيوتن، سرعت دور شدن زمين از خورشيد با كشش گرانشي خورشيد  در قبال زمين مطابقت دارد و به همين دليل اين كشش نمي‌تواند زمين را به كلي  به سمت خورشيد بكشاند و موجب سقوط كرۀ زمين بر خورشيد و ذوب شدن همۀ ما در  خورشيد شود. پس در برابر مفهوم كشش گرانشي، مفهوم ديگري پديد آمد به نام  «سرعت فرار».
 اگر سرعت فرار زمين از ميدان گرانش خورشيد ناگهان بيشتر از حد كنوني‌اش  شود، ما از خورشيد دور مي‌شويم و احتمالا اين‌بار در اثر دور شدن از  خورشيد، از سرما مي‌ميريم.
 سرعت فرار در واقع سرعت يك جسم براي فرار از گرانش جسم ديگر است. وقتي  مي‌گوييم سرعت فرار زمين فلان قدر است، در واقع عدد سرعت فرار اشيا از  گرانش زمين را ذكر كرده‌ايم.

 مثلاً سرعت فرار زمين يازده كيلومتر بر ثانيه است. اين يعني موشك‌ها  بايد چنين سرعتي داشته باشند تا بتوانند از گرانش زمين بگريزند و وارد فضا  شوند. اما با چنين سرعتي نمي‌توان از گرانش مشتري يا زحل فرار كرد. اين  سيارات بزرگ‌تر و پرجرم‌تر از زمين‌اند و سرعت فرار اشيا از آن‌ها، بايد  بيشتر از يازده كيلومتر بر ثانيه باشد.
 ايزاك آسيموف، یکی از شارحان علم به زبان ساده، دربارۀ مفهوم «سرعت  فرار» نوشته است: «سرعت فرار براي جهان‌هاي مختلف متفاوت است. جهاني با جرم  كمتر از زمين، سرعت فرار از سطح كمتري دارد. از سوي ديگر جهان‌هايي كه  پرجرم‌تر از زمين هستند، سرعت‌هاي فرار بزرگ‌تري دارند. تعجب‌آور نيست كه  غول منظومۀ شمسي، مشتري، بيشترين سرعت فرار را دارد. سرعت فرار از سطح  مشتري 4/5 برابر سرعت فرار از سطح زمين است.»


 صد سال بعد از نيوتن، جان مايكل منجم انگليسي درگير اين مسئله شد كه  حداكثر سرعت فرار يك ستاره چقدر می‌‌تواند باشد؟ مايكل اين سوال را بر اساس  اين فرض طرح كرد كه ستاره‌هايي بزرگ‌تر و پرجرم‌تر از آنچه ما مي‌شناسيم،  ممكن است در عالم وجود داشته باشند و در اين صورت نيروي گرانش آن‌ها بسيار  عظيم خواهد بود. بنابراين سرعت فرار از اين ستاره‌ها چقدر است؟
 تامل در اين موضوع، مايكل را به اين سوال رساند كه اگر سرعت فرار  ستاره‌اي از سرعت نور – 300هزار كيلومتر بر ثانيه – بيشتر شود، چه اتفاقي  مي‌افتد؟ وي پاسخ داد كه در اين صورت حتي نور هم نمي‌تواند از اين ستاره  بگريزد.
 جان مايكل گفت اگر واقعاً در طبيعت جسمي وجود داشته باشد كه قطر آن بيش  از 500 برابر قطر خورشيد باشد، چنين جسمي گرانش و سرعت فرار بسيار زيادي  خواهد داشت؛ بنابراين تمام نوري كه از چنين جسمي ساطع مي‌شود، به علت نيروي  گرانش جسم، به سوي خود اين جسم بازمي‌گردد؛ و چون نور ستاره را ترك  نمي‌كند، ما نمي‌توانيم از راه «بينايي» اطلاعاتي درباره اين جسم به دست  بياوريم.
 مايكل اين اجرام را «ستاره‌هاي تيره» ناميد كه با چشم انسان و تلسكوپ‌ها قابل مشاهده نيستند.


 در اواخر قرن هجدهم پير سيمون لاپلاس – فیزیکدان فرانسوی - هم مستقل از  جان مايكل به اين نتيجه رسيد كه ممكن است بزرگ‌ترين اجرام درخشان جهان  هستي، به علت كشش گرانشي بالايي كه دارند، ناديدني باشند؛ چراكه اين كشش  بالا اجازه نمي‌دهد پرتوهاي نور آن‌ها به ما برسد.
 تا پايان قرن نوزدهم هيچ نشانۀ مويدي براي حرف‌هاي مايكل و لاپلاس پيدا  نشد. يعني منجمان نتوانستند مدرك يا قرينه‌اي به دست آورند كه دال بر وجود  ستاره‌هاي تيره يا اجرام نامرئي باشد.
 البته شمار دانشمندان كاوشگر در اين زمينه نيز چندان زياد نبود. در واقع  اكثريت ستاره‌شناسان نظريات مايكل و لاپلاس را جدي نگرفته بودند. تا اينكه  در اوايل قرن بيستم آلبرت اينشتين نظريۀ جديد گرانش را مطرح كرد.
 اينشتين در نظريۀ نسبيت عمومي، قانون گرانش عمومي جهاني را – كه نيوتن  مطرح كرده بود – رد نكرد بلكه ماهيت فضا و شيوۀ عملكرد گرانش در فضا را به  روشي متفاوت از نيوتن تبيين كرد.
 نيوتن معتقد بود گرانش نيرويي است كه اجسام به يكديگر وارد مي‌كنند و از  مركز اجسام نشأت مي‌گيرد اما اينشتين توضيح داد كه گرانش نيرويي مستقيم  نيست، بلكه ويژگي خود فضاست.
 اهميت اين رأي از اين حيث بود كه تا قبل از اينشتين، دانشمندان فكر  مي‌كردند فضا «خلأ» است و روي اجسامي كه در درون آن حركت مي‌كنند، اثري  ندارد. اما اينشتين گفت كه فضا بافتي پنهان و كيفيتي كش‌سان يا خمش‌پذير  دارد.
 همچنين اينشتين گفت كه اجسام در فضا حركت مي‌كنند و با بافت پنهان آن،  از طريق فرورفتن در آن و ايجاد فشردگي، تعامل دارند. دانشمندان اين فشردگي  را «چاه گرانشي» ناميدند.
 عمق چاه گرانشي به جرم جسم بستگي دارد. هر چه جرم جسم بيشتر باشد، جسم  عميق‌تر در بافت فضا فرو مي‌رود و چاهي كه ايجاد مي‌كند نيز عميق‌تر است.  اينشتين گفت كه اجرام پرجرم بافت كش‌سان فضا را خميده مي‌سازند و اين انحنا  همان چيزي است كه مردم به عنوان گرانش احساس مي‌كنند.
 هر چه جرم یک جسم بیشتر باشد، فضای بیشتری در اطراف آن جسم خم می‌شود یا کش می‌آید. 
 در واقع مطابق اين نظريه، جرم در فضا انحنايي ايجاد مي‌كند و با حركت اجرام در امتداد اين انحنا، حركت گرانشي روي مي‌دهد.
 آرنی، یکی از شارحان علم، در توضيح نظريۀ اينشتين نوشته است: «تشكي آبي  را تصور كنيد كه روي آن يك توپ بيس‌بال قرار داده‌ايد. توپ روي سطح تخت تشك  فرورفتگي كوچكي ايجاد مي‌كند. اگر اكنون مرواريدي را در نزديكي توپ  بيس‌بال قرار دهيد، با حركتي مارپيچي در امتداد سطح خميده در فرورفتگي  خواهد غلتيد. بنابراين خم كردن محيط توسط توپ، ميان توپ و سنگ "جاذبه يا  كششي" ايجاد كرده است. اكنون فرض كنيد به جاي توپ بيس‌بال، توپ بولينگ {بر  روي تشك آبي} قرار داده‌ايم. اين توپ فرورفتگي بزرگ‌تري ايجاد خواهد كرد و  مرواريد بيشتر و سريع‌تر در آن خواهد غلتيد. بنابراين از اين تشبيه نتيجه  مي‌گيريم كه شدت جاذبه ميان اجرام به ميزاني كه سطح به واسطه آنها خميده  مي‌شود، بستگي دارد.»
 در عالم واقع هم چنين وضعي برقرار است. يعني وقتي دو سياره در فضا با  اندازه‌هاي متفاوت به يكديگر نزديك مي‌شوند، سيارۀ كوچك‌تر با خميدگي چاه  گرانشي سياره بزرگ‌تر روبه‌رو مي‌شود و به سوي جسم بزرگ‌تر مي‌غلتد (نيوتن  مي‌گفت سيارۀ بزرگ‌تر سيارۀ كوچك‌تر را «به سوي خود مي‌‌كشد»).
 مطابق نظر اينشتين، اگر سيارۀ كوچك‌تر با سرعت فرار كافي حركت كند به  زودي از چاه گرانشي سيارۀ بزرگ‌تر بيرون مي‌رود و به راه خود ادامه مي‌دهد  اما اگر با سرعت فرار كافي حركت نكند، در چاه گير خواهد افتاد كه در اين  حالت يا در مداري به دور سياره بزرگ‌تر قرار خواهد گرفت يا در آن سقوط  خواهد كرد.

 نظريۀ «فضاي خميده» انقلابي در محافل علمي ايجاد كرد. اكثر دانشمندان با  اين نظريۀ اينشتين همدلي پيدا كردند و درصدد اثبات آن برآمدند. آن‌ها  معتقد بودند اگر فضا واقعا خميده باشد و اجرام پرجرم، چاه‌هاي گرانشي در  فضا ايجاد كنند، چاه‌هاي گرانشي بسيار عميق بايد پرتو نور را خميده سازند.
 يعني هرچند كه نور با سرعت كافي حركت مي‌كند و از چنين چاهي بيرون  مي‌رود، اما اين چاه گرانشي پرتو را آنقدر خميده مي‌سازد كه دانشمندان  بتوانند آن را اندازه‌گيري كنند.
 براي اثبات اين نظريه، خورشيد به عنوان جسمي بسيار پرجرم انتخاب شد و در  خورشيدگرفتگي ماه مِی ‌سال 1919 در ساحل غربي آفريقاي مركزي، نظريۀ  اينشتين آزمون شد.
 آسيموف دربارۀ اين آزمايش نوشته است: «ستاره‌هاي درخشان در آسمان نزديك  خورشيد گرفته ديده مي‌شدند و نور آن‌ها در مسير خود به سوي زمين، از كنار  خورشيد مي‌گذشت. نظريۀ اينشتين پيش‌بيني كرده بود كه اين نور هنگام عبور از  كنار خورشيد، به مقداري بسيار اندك به سمت خورشيد كشيده مي‌شود.»
 ستاره‌شناسان پس از اين آزمايش، با اطمينان گفتند كه نور ستاره‌هاي  دورتر هنگام عبور از كنار خورشيد، اندكي به سوي خورشيد منحرف شده است. در  واقع پرتوهاي نور تقريباً به همان اندازه‌اي كه اينشتين پيش‌بيني كرده بود،  خميده شدند. در واقع نور ستاره‌ای که در پشت خورشید قرار دارد، پس از گذر  از نزدیکی خورشید، منحرف می‌شود و تغییر مسیر می‌دهد. بنابراین ما در این  شرایط ستاره را در جایی جز مکان اصلی‌اش می‌بینیم.
  مکان واقعی  ستاره در شمال غربی خورشید است ولی خم شدن نور آن هنگام عبور از کنار  خورشید، موجب می‌شود که ما آن را تقریبا در شمال یا بالای سر خورشید ببینیم 
 از 1919 تا به امروز، چندين آزمايش ديگر نيز نظريۀ فضاي خميده اينشتين  را تاييد كرده است. بعد از آزمايش سال 1919، اين نظر براي دانشمندان ايجاد  شد كه اگر چاه گرانش خورشيد، نور را اندكي خميده كرده، اجرامي كه نسبت به  خورشيد جرم و چگالي بسيار بيشتري دارند و چاه گرانشي بسيار عميق‌تري در فضا  ايجاد مي‌كنند، شايد صرفاً نور را خم نكنند بلكه نور را مهار كنند. يعني  نور نتواند از چاه گرانشي اين اجسام فرار كند.
 در 1939 اپنهايمر وجود ستاره‌هاي ابَرچگالي را، كه داراي چاه‌هاي گرانشي  بسيار عميق و شايد حتي بي‌انتها هستند، پيش‌بيني كرد. اما دليل رصدي  مستقيمي در تاييد وجود اين اجرام كيهاني در دست نبود.
 تا سال‌ها بعد، مفهوم «ستاره‌هاي تيره» و اثرات عجيب احتمالي آن‌ها بر  روي فضا و نور، در قلمرو داستان‌ها و فيلم‌هاي علمي- تخيلي باقي ماند.
 در 1967 در سريال تلويزيوني «پيشتازان فضا»، اين مفهوم مطرح شد. كاپيتان  كرك و خدمۀ وي به جسم عجيبي برخورد كردند و آن را «ستارۀ سياه» ناميدند.
 چند ماه پس از پخش اين سريال تلويزيوني، جان ويلر فيزيكدان برجستۀ  دانشگاه پرينستون، اصطلاح «سياه‌چاله» را مطرح كرد. اين نامِ گويا و گيرا،  سريعاً رايج شد و از آن پس، مفهوم سياه‌چاله توجه دانشمندان و نويسندگان  داستان‌هاي علمي- تخيلي را به خود جلب كرده است.

 خود ويلر بعدها دربارۀ اين اصطلاح نوشت: «طرح اصطلاح سياه‌چاله در سال  1967 از لحاظ واژه‌شناسي بي‌اهميت اما از لحاظ رواني بسيار قدرتمند بود. پس  از مطرح شدن اين نام، ستاره‌شناسان و اختر فيزيكدانان هر چه بيشتري به اين  نتيجه رسيدند كه شايد سياه‌چاله‌ها ساخته خيال نباشند، بلكه اجرامي نجومي  باشند كه جست‌وجوي آن‌ها ارزش صرف وقت و پول را داشته باشد. »
 در واقع از نيمۀ دوم قرن هجدهم تا نيمۀ دوم قرن بيستم، دانشمندان حدس زده بودند كه چيزي به نام سياه‌چاله در كيهان وجود دارد.
 از اواخر دهۀ 1960 به بعد، مطالعۀ جدي‌تر بر روي اين پديده يا جرم  محتمل، بويژه درك نحوۀ شكل‌گيري اين اجرام (سياه‌چاله‌ها) و تلاش براي  آشكارسازي آن‌ها، جزو مسائل و اهداف مهم منجمان و اخترفيزيكدانان بوده است.
 در پنجاه سال گذشته، مجموعه‌اي از تحقيقات و اكتشافات مهيج، كه فهم بشري  را از گيتي به وضوح تغيير داده و بهبود بخشيده‌اند، اهداف مذكور را تا حد  زيادي برآورده ساخته‌اند.

----------


## Arnold

راجب انبساط کیهان 
و ماده و انرژی تاریک هم بزارید .
خیلی دوست دارم بدونم قبل از big bang چطوری بوده
 و بعد big crunch چی میشه ؟
اصلن ما بین این دوتا انفجار چیکاره ایم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arnold

راجب انبساط کیهان 
و ماده و انرژی تاریک هم بزارید .
خیلی دوست دارم بدونم قبل از big bang چطوری بوده
 و بعد big crunch چی میشه ؟
اصلن ما بین این دوتا انفجار چیکاره ایم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> راجب انبساط کیهان 
> و ماده و انرژی تاریک هم بزارید .
> خیلی دوست دارم بدونم قبل از big bang چطوری بوده
>  و بعد big crunch چی میشه ؟
> اصلن ما بین این دوتا انفجار چیکاره ایم


راستش بیگ بنگ باعث پدید آمدن فضا-زمان شده یعنی لحظه بیگ بنگ نقطه آغاز زمان محسوب میشه و عبارت " قبل از بیگ بنگ "  معنی نداره از نظر کیهان شناسی. البته این سوال که بیگ بنگ چطور رخ داده یه حوزه فیزیک ذرات بنیادی مربوطه و دانشمندان تئوری هایی در مورد اون دارن مانند جهان های موازی و تئوری دیگری که میگه بیگ بنگ خودش پایان یه کائنات دیگه بوده و ...   ولی در حال حاضر نظریه ای که شواهد محکمی داشته باشه در این خصوص نداریم

----------

